# Anniversary gifts



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

My anniversary is coming up and I'm out of gift ideas.

My husband likes football. We have a camper and go camping a few times a year, I could give him a cool camping gadget but I don't know what. He likes beer, snacks, seafood. He's not into glasses, ice for liquor, etc. 

He's not into watches, jewelry, etc. I tried shaving stuff and it was a flop. He's not into cologne or any other smelly stuff. 

He's not into hotels or getaways locally unless we are camping.

I thought about taking him to eat at his favorite seafood place and to a brewery afterwards. I was gonna buy him a rock band t-shirt because I know he likes that. I feel my idea it's kinda of boring but I know I'm safe giving him stuff he likes. 

I need other gift ideas that are not too expensive and that are interesting for a simple guy. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Is he an adventurous eater? I mean does he like trying new food?


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> Is he an adventurous eater? I mean does he like trying new food?


Yes, depending on the food. No guts or insects, though.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

pastasauce79 said:


> Yes, depending on the food. No guts or insects, though.


These company is excellent and their boxes are really good and not to expensive. I send them as gifts often.









Bokksu | Authentic Japanese Snack & Candy Subscription Box


Discover Japan through snacks! Get curated Japanese snack subscription boxes of authentic Japanese treats, candies, and teas delivered to your door from Japan. Experience Japan from home with Bokksu and get free shipping worldwide!




www.bokksu.com


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> These company is excellent and their boxes are really good and not to expensive. I send them as gifts often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll take a look at it!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

pastasauce79 said:


> Thank you! I'll take a look at it!


You do not need to subscribe, you can order individual boxes. Their website does get confusing on that


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I like to give quality leather goods as gifts. There is a company from Canada called Popov Leather that makes pretty nice wallets, card holders, and belts out of high end leather. Most men I know have crappy fashion brand wallets so a nicer leather wallet is a nice upgrade for a pretty low price.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Enigma32 said:


> I like to give quality leather goods as gifts. There is a company from Canada called Popov Leather that makes pretty nice wallets, card holders, and belts out of high end leather. Most men I know have crappy fashion brand wallets so a nicer leather wallet is a nice upgrade for a pretty low price.


I actually looked at a local leather goods company. I need to get something locally because I only have one week to get the gift, but they only have "minimalist" wallets!

I'll keep your suggestion in mind for future gifts!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

pastasauce79 said:


> a cool camping gadget





pastasauce79 said:


> I was also thinking of a small
> not too expensive


Have you considered a smokeless fire pit?
I was also thinking of a small Yakatori. For a bit less. The one I have is out of stock today.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> My anniversary is coming up and I'm out of gift ideas.
> 
> My husband likes football. We have a camper and go camping a few times a year, I could give him a cool camping gadget but I don't know what. He likes beer, snacks, seafood. He's not into glasses, ice for liquor, etc.
> 
> ...


Is there any camping accessories that he might like that he doesn't have?
That seems to be a starting point right there.

How about a solar oven?
You can actually cook meat in them. They get hot enough, if you are prepared to cook them longer.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

FIREWOOD KINDLING SPLITTER - Oilking


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Buy him an outdoor Pizza oven... I know _I_ would like it...


----------



## thedude3535 (Nov 17, 2021)

When you can't think of a gift to give someone you care about, then an experience is always nice! I like your idea of going out to eat, followed by the brewery. Then go home and knock his socks off 

My wife is impossible to buy for (and worse at gift-giving). We usually mark our anniversary by doing something, rather than giving gifts, it's much more memorable that way. Xmas and birthdays are another story, though...!


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Mr. Nail said:


> Have you considered a smokeless fire pit?
> I was also thinking of a small Yakatori. For a bit less. The one I have is out of stock today.


He got a new fire pit last week!! He got something like a solo fire pit.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

jonty30 said:


> FIREWOOD KINDLING SPLITTER - Oilking
> View attachment 80878


This one looks interesting. But I have to find one locally because I only have one week to get it!!


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> This one looks interesting. But I have to find one locally because I only have one week to get it!!


I'm not particularly sensitive about late gifts, as long as I get one.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> Buy him an outdoor Pizza oven... I know _I_ would like it...


I'm not sure he's going to like it. He hasn't said anything about a pizza oven.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

jonty30 said:


> FIREWOOD KINDLING SPLITTER - Oilking
> View attachment 80878


That has been on my list for a while. But since he bought the smokeless fire pit his days of splitting kindling are over.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

pastasauce79 said:


> I'm not sure he's going to like it. He hasn't said anything about a pizza oven.


But but but.... does he like pizza?  ok, his loss...


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> But but but.... does he like pizza?  ok, his loss...


Our daughter won free pizza for a year from a small pizza chain! Lol! I don't think we are going to bake pizza until 2023! Lol!


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Enigma32 said:


> I like to give quality leather goods as gifts. There is a company from Canada called Popov Leather that makes pretty nice wallets, card holders, and belts out of high end leather. Most men I know have crappy fashion brand wallets so a nicer leather wallet is a nice upgrade for a pretty low price.


I ended up buying a leather wallet from another local leather company. I hope he likes it!  

Thank you for reinforcing the idea! 💡


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> I ended up buying a leather wallet from another local leather company. I hope he likes it!
> 
> Thank you for reinforcing the idea! 💡


I love handmade leather stuff! Ever since I started buying real, decent leather products, I can't buy that cheap fashion leather anymore. I remember I had a Polo brand genuine leather wallet that cost $120 before I got my horween full grain leather wallet that is now years old but somehow looks even better than the day I got it. Those old wallets always fell apart or wore out after a few years. Besides, it's cooler to have something more handmade opposed to something made by some kid in China.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> My anniversary is coming up and I'm out of gift ideas.
> 
> My husband likes football. We have a camper and go camping a few times a year, I could give him a cool camping gadget but I don't know what. He likes beer, snacks, seafood. He's not into glasses, ice for liquor, etc.
> 
> ...


Sorry, just saw you found a wallet, but I'll leave this up anyway, I guess. 

How about LED lantern for camping. They run on batteries and last at least a few days before going dead. They really last a long time. Or fan that operates on batteries, same thing, but they have some cheapo ones out there now and couldn't find the type I have that is so good and also stays charged on the batteries a long time. These are also great for power outages. 

If you know his shoe size, you could buy him a pair of Arch-Fit Skechers. I just bought a pair of men's ones for myself because I didn't like the styles, though there were more of them, in the women's. I hope they fit and feel good. I couldn't wear the old Skechers because I need real arch support, so wanted to try some now that they have a subline that has that. Other thing is if he's outdoorsy and it's cold where you go, I like to go to a sporting goods superstore and buy thick hunting socks. They have all thicknesses. I keep a couple of real thick ones to work at my desk in slippers because it's cold on the concrete floor. You can either get actual wool if he hasn't any sensitivity to it or not.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

We just celebrated 55th, and the gifts have always been the same from me. Flowers, chocolates, card, dinner. She always gives me the same thing, cuz in words of the Big Bopper in "Chantily Lace". "Oh baby, you Know what I like!"

Seriously, what you mentioned sounds great.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Sorry, just saw you found a wallet, but I'll leave this up anyway, I guess.
> 
> How about LED lantern for camping. They run on batteries and last at least a few days before going dead. They really last a long time. Or fan that operates on batteries, same thing, but they have some cheapo ones out there now and couldn't find the type I have that is so good and also stays charged on the batteries a long time. These are also great for power outages.
> 
> If you know his shoe size, you could buy him a pair of Arch-Fit Skechers. I just bought a pair of men's ones for myself because I didn't like the styles, though there were more of them, in the women's. I hope they fit and feel good. I couldn't wear the old Skechers because I need real arch support, so wanted to try some now that they have a subline that has that. Other thing is if he's outdoorsy and it's cold where you go, I like to go to a sporting goods superstore and buy thick hunting socks. They have all thicknesses. I keep a couple of real thick ones to work at my desk in slippers because it's cold on the concrete floor. You can either get actual wool if he hasn't any sensitivity to it or not.


We have a gazillion of led lights, lanterns, flashlights, etc. He loves LED lights! 

He is picky about shoes... He hates Skechers! 

He's got some hunting socks, and warm camo stuff, but I'm thinking about giving him a heated jacket for next year.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> We have a gazillion of led lights, lanterns, flashlights, etc. He loves LED lights!
> 
> He is picky about shoes... He hates Skechers!
> 
> He's got some hunting socks, and warm camo stuff, but I'm thinking about giving him a heated jacket for next year.


That sounds good!
I bought regular Skechers some years ago and couldn't wear them, no side support. But I'm just trying these because it's hard to find shoes with any arch support anymore, and I have to spend money putting it in there at the cobbler. So just trying it. Hoping it will be a comfortable yard and around the house shoe, but I've already printed out the receipt to return them as I have so little faith! 

I once had a pair of battery-heated socks! You could barely tell it, but I did wear them a couple weeks when I was working outdoors in the winter. 

I like the wallet idea. I used to actually make some handmade leather stuff in the 80s, mostly for myself. I took a course on it. I was no good at the carving, but I wasn't that into the carving personally for myself anyway. It was a good skill. I still have all the tools and the most useful has been the tools to make eyelets and learning how to dye leather. I used to dye my own boots and make fringe and metal belts and stuff.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

How long married? Maybe go the experience gift route, but try doing something neither of you (or at least he) has never done. Men seem to absolutely crave novelty. Do an adventure? It doesn't have to be skydiving or anything, but maybe take him ax throwing or to a gun range. How much would that surprise him? 

If he's not that adventurous, gift card for a massage.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

theloveofmylife said:


> How long married? Maybe go the experience gift route, but try doing something neither of you (or at least he) has never done. Men seem to absolutely crave novelty. Do an adventure? It doesn't have to be skydiving or anything, but maybe take him ax throwing or to a gun range. How much would that surprise him?
> 
> If he's not that adventurous, gift card for a massage.


We are celebrating our 19th wedding anniversary! 

He's pretty adventurous. Not for skydiving, though! Lol! He likes to have his friends around when he tries new adventurous things because I'm a little lame in that department. I worry too much. He hasn't tried axe throwing yet! This is something I'd like to try as well. This is a good idea to enjoy with friends. 

Thank you!


----------



## 00buck (Jun 2, 2016)

Since he likes beer does he have any of the yeti style coozies? 
I’ve got multiples to fit each size beer or bottle. 

Cheap idea anyways. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

There would be only one thing I would want from my wife on my anniversary...


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> My anniversary is coming up and I'm out of gift ideas.
> 
> My husband likes football. We have a camper and go camping a few times a year, I could give him a cool camping gadget but I don't know what. He likes beer, snacks, seafood. He's not into glasses, ice for liquor, etc.
> 
> ...


Seduce him in back yard w romantic dinner, camp w tent in back yard, get tipsy with wine and play chase with the football, if he catches you he gets you- wink wink


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Glad you found the wallet. Happy Anniversary. 

Since there are other upcoming gift occasions I thought I'd add to your list: 

1. Anything with his favorite team logo on it. 

2. Find a food catalogue / website that you love that can become your go to. Send things from that. I have sent DH's family something from a famous steak delivery site throughout our marriage. It's easy & the love it. No creativity needed. 

3. Tickets to go see the favorite team or maybe a road trip. 

4. An experience like getting to drive a race car. 

5. Silly & cheap but as part of his present I just bought DH tire valve covers for his car with the logo of his branch of service. (He loves things with that logo). 

6. Clothes 

7. A growler of his favorite kind of beer from a local craft brewery or a nice bottle of wine / whiskey especially if it's something he wouldn't buy himself. DH likes Irish whiskey so I get him the upgraded older, longer aged bottle & he'll sip it occasionally throughout the year 

8. A fun gadget or toy like a drone.

9. Tickets to something else he enjoys like a concert or perhaps an autographed something from his favorite celebrity. 

10. A hammock


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

D0nnivain said:


> Glad you found the wallet. Happy Anniversary.
> 
> Since there are other upcoming gift occasions I thought I'd add to your list:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the ideas!

I love the tire valve covers idea!!! I have to check if they make them with his favorite football team logo. That's a very original gift! Where did you find them?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> I love the tire valve covers idea!!! I have to check if they make them with his favorite football team logo. That's a very original gift! Where did you find them?


I got them at an online retailer that specializes in merchandise for DH's branch of service. I did not go looking for them. They were just in the catalogue.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

D0nnivain said:


> I got them at an online retailer that specializes in merchandise for DH's branch of service. I did not go looking for them. They were just in the catalogue.


I found some on eBay! I'm happy about that!!


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> We are celebrating our 19th wedding anniversary!


Congratulations! 

I want to try axe throwing too. Sounds like fun. 

Since he likes beer, maybe try a nice craft beer.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

The gift was a success! He loved the wallet. 

We went out to eat at a fancy place. Then we went out to a couple of bars that had live music. I got drunk and had the worse hangover the next day. Lol!

We had a blast! 🥳


----------



## Crocreaming (4 mo ago)

I wonder what you finally gave your husband. Quite a difficult case when your husband does not like quite standard gifts. I have about the same situation. My husband loves ski resorts and rock climbing very much, so I'm thinking of giving him a new snowboard, but I'm not sure I can choose a good one. My husband is not particularly romantic, so he may not like some nice gifts. But sometimes he just exceeds my expectations and is more gentle with me than ever. I was thinking about paired bracelets from www.giftsforcouple.com and I think it would be a good gift for both of us, I think it might be possible to order these bracelets in the form of an ice pick so that it coincides with his hobby. Or maybe I should give him a trip to a ski resort. what do you think about it?


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I’d rather have an experience or something from the heart instead of a physical gift. I’ve hinted to my wife about this and suggested things she could do for an anniversary or birthday gift and she accuses me of always wanting something sexual that she refuses to do, and no it’s not butt stuff. I tell her she doesn’t need to make it a sexual thing unless she wants to. I give up.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

I think any guy would love dinner at his favorite place, followed by a brewery and back home for some fun. 

But if you want to buy a gift, a smokeless fire pit is great for camping (come in several sizes). Wasn't sure of your budget though. 









Amazon.com: Solo Stove Bonfire Fire Pit - Smokeless Large 19.5 Inch Stainless Steel Outdoor Firepit | Portable Backyard Natural Wood Burning Firebowl | No Gas or Propane Required : Everything Else


Buy Solo Stove Bonfire Fire Pit - Smokeless Large 19.5 Inch Stainless Steel Outdoor Firepit | Portable Backyard Natural Wood Burning Firebowl | No Gas or Propane Required: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

